# Porridge with water



## Predator

Hi,

Does anyone mix poridge with water? If so, does it taste nice? Is there any real benefit to it?

Predator


----------



## Lost Soul

Yes

Taste is though subjective but of course you can add things to 'brighten it up'

As for being beneficial, yes of course, oats are high in carbs, fibre and calories and loads of b vits

No reason not to unless you have issues with them


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I do, its alright - I always mix a scoop of protein in it as well though and have a dash of milk on top to cool it down. Saying that some morning I have it just plane and simple. Dont know the benifits its how I make it


----------



## Predator

Thanks guys.

When I asked about benefits, I meant by using water instead of milk. I should have been clearer.

Predator


----------



## Lost Soul

add milk add calories

add milk add sugar

add milk add sugar

add milk add protein

add milk add calcium

add milk add bovine hormones

add milk add homogenised fats (in some cases)


----------



## Rebus

I always have it with water to prevent the bloat from milk and sugar etc.

I also add a variety of things to it at different times, ie, natural peanut butter, cinnamon, protein powder, eggs, raisins and or sultanas, and after its cooked sometimes pineapple or/and bananas.

Its just such a versitile good carb source, you can't go wrong with it. :rockon:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Lost Soul said:


> add milk add calories
> 
> add milk add sugar
> 
> add milk add sugar
> 
> add milk add protein
> 
> add milk add calcium
> 
> add milk add bovine hormones
> 
> add milk add homogenised fats (in some cases)


Agree, I guess it does depend on your goals, if your cutting use water, if you are bulking you get some extra kcals out of using milk :thumbup1:


----------



## Predator

Nice one lads.

Any thoughts on that new Oatabix. Any good, or something to keep away from?

Predator


----------



## miles2345

the biggest difference mate is ease of eating, like anything you get used to it, just leave em a while to soak up a little bit. In the off season i was eating 200g a time, with water takes 30secs to stuff down if you get a rythm for eating it, but if you cookit you'd have a huge quantity and its much harder to eat and takes 10 times longer to cook and eat


----------



## Guest

I make it with water pred :thumb: with 1 scoop of protein powder and cinnamon, don't bloat as much

Lin x


----------



## Predator

miles2345 said:


> the biggest difference mate is ease of eating, like anything you get used to it, just leave em a while to soak up a little bit. In the off season i was eating 200g a time, with water takes 30secs to stuff down if you get a rythm for eating it, but if you cookit you'd have a huge quantity and its much harder to eat and takes 10 times longer to cook and eat


Ok, now for a really stupid question. Do you do it in a microwave, or can you simply boil a kettle?

Predator


----------



## Guest

Predator said:


> Ok, now for a really stupid question. Do you do it in a microwave, or can you simply boil a kettle?
> 
> Predator


micro 1.30 mins


----------



## miles2345

no just cold mate, doesnt swell to double the size so you can get more clean carbs in in each go


----------



## Predator

miles2345 said:


> no just cold mate, doesnt swell to double the size so you can get more clean carbs in in each go


You're a sick Puppy! 

Predator


----------



## Predator

Lin said:


> I make it with water pred :thumb: with 1 scoop of protein powder and cinnamon, don't bloat as much
> 
> Lin x


Thanks Hun. Too be honest, I saw you were eating Porridge with cinnamon and quite fancied it.

I've never been big on having a clean diet. I need it now though lol.

Years ago I was eating loads of Porridge and it actually helped me to stay lean. See pic:

Predator X


----------



## ParaManiac

While on the subject of Porridge 

Try Quinoa porridge

buy the flakes from a good health shop (fook i sound like an advert)

Fantastic nutritional profile - full amino spectrum.Gluten and wheat free.(great for intolerances or vegans)

mixes great in water then add your favourites,i mix in choccy protein powder,liquid egg whites and cinnamon. :thumb:


----------



## Predator

ParaManiac said:


> While on the subject of Porridge
> 
> Try Quinoa porridge
> 
> buy the flakes from a good health shop (fook i sound like an advert)
> 
> Fantastic nutritional profile - full amino spectrum.Gluten and wheat free.(great for intolerances or vegans)
> 
> mixes great in water then add your favourites,i mix in choccy protein powder,liquid egg whites and cinnamon. :thumb:


I'll look in to that. Thanks Buddy.

Predator


----------



## Captain Hero

Predator said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone mix poridge with water? If so, does it taste nice? Is there any real benefit to it?
> 
> Predator


I use water mate, I find if I use milk my stomach doesnt take too well to it. Dont know if there is any benefit from it!


----------



## Iron19

I use water for my porridge and i dont see much of a major difference in taste compared to milk


----------



## Captain Hero

Predator said:


> Ok, now for a really stupid question. Do you do it in a microwave, or can you simply boil a kettle?
> 
> Predator


on the hob mate


----------



## Captain Hero

ParaManiac said:


> While on the subject of Porridge
> 
> Try Quinoa porridge
> 
> buy the flakes from a good health shop (fook i sound like an advert)
> 
> Fantastic nutritional profile - full amino spectrum.Gluten and wheat free.(great for intolerances or vegans)
> 
> mixes great in water then add your favourites,i mix in choccy protein powder,liquid egg whites and cinnamon. :thumb:


Sounds interesting, similar carb values? cooked and prepared the same way?


----------



## ParaManiac

Captain Hero said:


> Sounds interesting, similar carb values? cooked and prepared the same way?


If you get the flakes,they cook very similar,the grain takes a little longer

Nutritional profile

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/cereal-grains-and-pasta/5705/2

Info

http://chetday.com/quinoa.html


----------



## Captain Hero

ParaManiac said:


> If you get the flakes,they cook very similar,the grain takes a little longer
> 
> Nutritional profile
> 
> http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/cereal-grains-and-pasta/5705/2
> 
> Info
> 
> http://chetday.com/quinoa.html


nice one para you sexy beast! :beer:


----------



## miles2345

Predator said:


> You're a sick Puppy!
> 
> Predator


I was a sick puppy a couple of times whilst getting acclimatised to it!!!!


----------



## Scottswald

miles2345 said:


> the biggest difference mate is ease of eating, like anything you get used to it, just leave em a while to soak up a little bit. In the off season i was eating 200g a time, with water takes 30secs to stuff down if you get a rythm for eating it, but if you cookit you'd have a huge quantity and its much harder to eat and takes 10 times longer to cook and eat


that's what i do but with 150g, it doesn't taste bad at all and as you say, you can eat more quickly. 

Miles, how many times did you eat 200g per day?


----------



## Lost Soul

Predator said:


> Predator X


Ahhh the dreaded X returns

As sure as strawberries come out when wimbledon is on, the X comes out when responding to the ladies of UK muscle



ParaManiac said:


> While on the subject of Porridge
> 
> Try Quinoa porridge
> 
> buy the flakes from a good health shop (fook i sound like an advert)
> 
> Fantastic nutritional profile - full amino spectrum.Gluten and wheat free.(great for intolerances or vegans)
> 
> mixes great in water then add your favourites,i mix in choccy protein powder,liquid egg whites and cinnamon.


Full amino spectrum :laugh:  kinda like ITVs full coverage of the Euro 2008 footy...they have some games in full, others are brief highlights 

I love all the ways this food is pronounced when people are shopping for it.

I like it too



Captain Hero said:


> Sounds interesting, similar carb values? cooked and prepared the same way?


See it as more of a hybird ..great for veges and favouring protein % over carbs in comparison to oats but still carb rich



Scottswald said:


> that's what i do but with 150g, it doesn't taste bad at all and as you say, you can eat more quickly.
> 
> Miles, how many times did you eat 200g per day?


Must have been loads mate as Miles can go on forever you know


----------



## Predator

Lost Soul said:


> Ahhh the dreaded X returns
> 
> As sure as strawberries come out when wimbledon is on, the X comes out when responding to the ladies of UK muscle


Don't worry Honey, there is plenty here for you :wub: XX

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## miles2345

Scottswald said:


> that's what i do but with 150g, it doesn't taste bad at all and as you say, you can eat more quickly.
> 
> Miles, how many times did you eat 200g per day?


4 or 5 mate, was working in a school for a part of my degree and it was the easiest quickest form method of getting stacks of clean carbs. I'd cut down to 150-75 next year i think saying that i'll be doing slin next year after my shows so i might build it back up


----------



## Lost Soul

Predator said:


> Don't worry Honey, there is plenty here for you :wub: XX
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


and in return, there shall be plenty of these in response to your advances


----------



## Scottswald

miles2345 said:


> 4 or 5 mate, was working in a school for a part of my degree and it was the easiest quickest form method of getting stacks of clean carbs. I'd cut down to 150-75 next year i think saying that i'll be doing slin next year after my shows so i might build it back up


did you stay kinda lean with it?

if not, do you think this was due to your high consuption of oats?


----------



## Predator

He he he 

Predator


----------



## Lost Soul

Scottswald said:


> did you stay kinda lean with it?
> 
> if not, do you think this was due to your high consuption of oats?


You cannot attribute one food to staying lean mate


----------



## Predator

Scottswald said:


> did you stay kinda lean with it?
> 
> if not, do you think this was due to your high consuption of oats?


I know I did, when I was almost living on them. But that just goes to show the crap I was used to eating I guess.

Predator


----------



## miles2345

Scottswald said:


> did you stay kinda lean with it?
> 
> if not, do you think this was due to your high consuption of oats?


I started my diet at 254lbs, 6ft 1 and was just under 13% bf, so i dint put on major fat but i went over 18st (18 6 at biggest) for the first time and it definitely helped me put solid weight on underneath too


----------



## Scottswald

Lost Soul said:


> You cannot attribute one food to staying lean mate


true, but it can make a large contribution to how lean you are when eaten in such high quantities.


----------



## Scottswald

i know this is a little off-topic but what has a lower GI rating, oats or brown rice?

(sorry if that is a stupid question)


----------



## Lost Soul

Scottswald said:


> true, but it can make a large contribution to how lean you are when eaten in such high quantities.


yes but what you deem high may be excessive for someone half the size or with half the TDEE or too low for someone 100lb heavier and a higher output

If you base the majority of you calories on one food then its calorie control that determines weight



Scottswald said:


> i know this is a little off-topic but what has a lower GI rating, oats or brown rice?
> 
> (sorry if that is a stupid question)


not a stupid question the GI is a stupid theory

Look at the insulin response of a complete meal and oats will generally be on the lower side, brown rice (depending on the type) slightly to a fair bit higher depending on what accompanies it

The GI

table sugar high

table sugar with lard, much lower

The reality

table sugar, insulin response

table sugar and lard, prime fat storage


----------



## miles2345

Scottswald said:


> i know this is a little off-topic but what has a lower GI rating, oats or brown rice?
> 
> (sorry if that is a stupid question)


oats by a way, with GI 42 compared to 50-80 for different brown rices,


----------



## Madeira Jon

Mix it with hot water, and sometimes add a little salt for flavour.


----------



## Guest

Predator said:


> Don't worry Honey, there is plenty here for you :wub: XX





Lost Soul said:


> and in return, there shall be plenty of these in response to your advances


:laugh::laugh: :clap: :clap: :tt2: :tt2::laugh::laugh:

you guys crack me up

Lin x


----------



## 3752

i eat my oats precontest and off season mixed with water boiled from a kettle my exact breakfast on high and medium days or every morning in the off season  is....

100g oats

1teaspoon cinnamon

25g PB

1 banana

2 scoops Extreme Protein

on the GI numbers yes they are valid if you are just eating oats and water but if you add protein or any fats then the GI number will drop and therefore cannot be used accurately...


----------



## lightweight1436114553

I blend a cupful every morning in cold water with my protein shake... tastes better than a Maccie D's thickshake


----------



## ba baracuss

I use the powdered oats.

Blend them with a couple of eggs, milk and whey, down the hatch, job done.


----------



## Lost Soul

Pscarb said:


> on the GI numbers yes they are valid if you are just eating oats and water but if you add protein or any fats then the GI number will drop and therefore cannot be used accurately...


If you can extract the fat from oats then the GI will increase, hence why its low on the scale

8% fat makes a difference, hence why more refined foods can rank highly on the GI (along with other factors)

oats though are great


----------



## Predator

Right, well I just had 90g's of porridge with, a scoop of strawberry protein, tea spoon of cinnamon and hot water.

I didn't like the look of it with just hot water, so I microwaved it for 1min, 30secs.

It didn't taste of much which was good, but it was very hard to get down. I'll try it with just hot water next time.

I'll give it a try for a while, but I'm missing my bacon and eggs lol.

Predator


----------



## Lost Soul

So many other options

Weetabix

Wholegrain toast

Less processed muesli

add that to anything with protein


----------



## Andy Dee

i eat mine cold with skimmed milk, i use to have them with semi skimmed and sometime fullfat buta nything above skimmed just bloats the hell outta me


----------



## Scottswald

when you guys are talking about putting a teaspoon of cinnamon in your porridge, i'm assuming you cook it. has anybody tried putting cinnamon in porridge the way me and miles eat it (raw)?


----------



## ParaManiac

Scottswald said:
 

> when you guys are talking about putting a teaspoon of cinnamon in your porridge, i'm assuming you cook it. has anybody tried putting cinnamon in porridge the way me and miles eat it (raw)?


I just sprinkle it on top


----------



## miles2345

seriously mate try it cold, if you get rolled oats put water in stir and leave to soak for about a minute its so easy to eat and doesnt go stodgy at all


----------



## hilly

Grind them down in a blended or by the ones off my protein already grinded. Put them in a protein shaker with some protein and pb if you want add cold water shake and drink there not so bad i have 3 a day


----------



## miles2345

for break fast i put my 100g oats, 2 scoops of whey , water blend and drink but its the only time in my day where it is an option


----------



## Scottswald

miles2345 said:


> seriously mate try it cold, if you get rolled oats put water in stir and leave to soak for about a minute its so easy to eat and doesnt go stodgy at all


i do the same but with milk, do you use milk in the off season?


----------



## Predator

As yucky as it is, Miles is right! It's much easier cold. Damn you for that! lol.

Predator


----------



## 3752

Lost Soul said:


> If you can extract the fat from oats then the GI will increase, hence why its low on the scale
> 
> 8% fat makes a difference, hence why more refined foods can rank highly on the GI (along with other factors)
> 
> oats though are great


yes mate agreed.

i do understand why they are low  my point is many quote the GI then add things to their spuds for example yet don't adjust the GI if you see what i mean?

I do agree though Oats are awesome, every refeed day where i can eat anything i want i always have Oats/Fruit/PB and protein powder for breaky.... 

i even eat them dry with PB the day of a show


----------



## donggle

i mix 250ml liquid (150ml water/100ml milk) to every 50g oats. that gets put in a pan wit a handful of raisins and sultanas. heat till it boils then lower it right down to the lowest heat you can get and stir for a few mins until it gets thicker. then a splash more of milk/water afterwards and mix and it's done.

lovely. i would add extra protein powder, but mine is unflavoured and doesn't do any favours to the taste, so i neck a shake instead. there's a meal with a few oil caps.


----------



## Lost Soul

Pscarb said:


> yes mate agreed.
> 
> i do understand why they are low  my point is many quote the GI then add things to their spuds for example yet don't adjust the GI if you see what i mean?
> 
> I do agree though Oats are awesome, every refeed day where i can eat anything i want i always have Oats/Fruit/PB and protein powder for breaky....
> 
> i even eat them dry with PB the day of a show


Sure Paul

You know I know you know but others though may not know you know, i know or know themseleves the gaping holes in the GI, you know 

Now for those who would like to know some more ideas from Dr know instead of Dr Mckeith, the GI was a basic study to see how different carbsohydrate foods increased blood sugar in ranked up to 100. The lower the GI, the lower the blood sugar = the better the carb for sustained energy levels and body composition.

What is not factored in:

Protein decreases GI

Fat does too

What is not factored in to:

The load of carbs means some 'Hi GI' foods will not promote fat gain as the carbs per meal is so low, for example watery fruits were being ignored as the GI was hi, yet the Load was low

What is not factored in ALSO:

The impact on insulin with protein and fat actually increasing insulin whilst lowering GI, hence the II and the focus on insulin response of both carb rich foods and mixed meals

Milk was the prime example as lecuine and other AAs reduced GI but milk spikes insulin and quite hard TBH

Crap fats with sugars have low GI but still high insulin scores and are prime time fat storeage foods

bottom line

use fibre rich carbs, less saturated fats from omega 3s and mix meals to create the insulin response you need in each meal


----------



## gymfreak182

i tried it with water, didnt like it at all made me wanna puke!!!! SOGGY CARDBOARD TASTE


----------



## 3752

Lost Soul said:


> Sure Paul
> 
> You know I know you know but others though may not know you know, i know or know themseleves the gaping holes in the GI, you know


now thats confusing 

good post though mate...


----------



## miles2345

gymfreak182 said:


> i tried it with water, didnt like it at all made me wanna puke!!!! SOGGY CARDBOARD TASTE


----------



## Predator

Good advert for HCG :thumb:

Predator


----------



## miles2345

much better


----------



## Predator

PMSL. I wish I could rep you for that!!

Predator


----------



## miles2345

:beer:


----------



## TomKend

Currently taking my oats in the morning every morning the same:

100g Oats

Water to cover

1tsp Mixed spice powder (cinnamon etc)

5x Egg whites

2tsp Sweetner

Even at the weekend to the misses distaste...

Thinking of lower to 75g and upping egg whites for the next few weeks to try dropping a few more carbs...

Yum Yum

Tk out

all done bye bye


----------



## BOK

I make mine with water? as I read on hear somewhere that milk is full of sugar. Also like to add protien powder to it.


----------

